# 10dp5dft please help



## BeauM (May 1, 2013)

Hi ladies,
Can you please let me know how soon you got BFP with 5day frosties?
With my fresh cycle I tested positive on day 8. Today day 10 post my frozen transfer and very very faint positive ( or am I just wishing for the line to be there). 
Clinic said not to test till day 14 but I couldn't wait. I am so worried this is the end, no AF as of yet but than I am on progesterone pessaries 3 times a day and injections every 3 days. 

😞😞😞😞


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

A faint line is a promising start.  Nothing you can do really except try again tomorrow and in the meantime most likely obsessively stare at the HPT and will the line to go darker (that's what I did last time!).

I would say don't worry but that's not likely to make you stop worrying, just try to distract yourself today and get through it as quickly as possible and see what tomorrow brings.  Good luck!


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi Baum. I agree completely with incywincy I know its extremely difficult but try not to test until the test date. I also tested like that on my last 2 cycles and had the same as you are having. There are plenty of people on these forums who get BFP's then BFN's and then a week later are absolutely pregnant. The worry and stress that you are feeling won't help so try and do stuff to take your mind off it. Easy to say I know as my last 2 cycles I was a complete tester but am really going to try and not do that this time. It is looking good for you I think so Loads of positive baby dust your way x


----------



## BeauM (May 1, 2013)

Thank you lovely ladies!!
Wish I could turn back time and never did the blasted test! 
4 days till official test date and I am so hoping it will be BFP.

incywincy I have even been going thru our bin to find the test! and see if it got darker ;(((

Lots of baby dust to you all!!!


----------



## BraveGirl (Mar 30, 2010)

it wont be reliable if it has got darker.  They need to be read at 3 minutes.  The darkness is just the chemicals in the test. Sorry x


----------

